# IBS Sufferers - You're not alone! Famous people with IBS.



## RaphaelUchiha-66 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!







I thought I'd start this topic to comfort some of those with embarrasing and isolating symptoms. As we IBS'ers know this can be a very isolating syndrome and when I see my friends going out everyday having fun with not a care in the world I can't help but feel slightly envious knowing that I myself sometimes have to keep an eye on my symptoms before I go out anywhere. Anyway I was researching the internet for IBS and I found something that I might like to share with my fellow IBS sufferers in case you haven't already seen it. Anyway it was a list of famous people who have or have previously had IBS and some I have actually been a big fan off like Kurt Cobain (Rest in Peace) I thought I would share this with you to hopefully make you feel a little less isolated with your symptoms, It just goes to show, anyone can get IBS regardless of whether you're famous/glamorous or not. (Unfortunately one person on that list I'm definitely not glad to have this syndrome in common with, you'll know who I mean if you see it) Anyway the link is down below hope this makes you feel a bit better knowing that some famous people have dealt with this issue. Anyway stay strong everyone hope your symptoms improve soon!







x

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20544727_2,00.html - Link


----------

